# Moving to NZ?



## Lesley Mulvaney (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi
My husband has the opportunity to moving to NZ in approx. 2 years time, Our some is currently 15 and we were wonder what the health service is like out there? 
I don't expect anything like hpthe NHS, what it the diabetes care like? What are the costs for us to buy his supplies etc........
Any information would be grateful. Thanks.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 5, 2018)

Please Enjoy !


----------



## trophywench (Feb 5, 2018)

The Foreign Office has advice to hand out regarding all sorts of countries regarding day to day life including medical care.

We have an NZ National on the forum who can no doubt tell you more so let's give her an alert - @ClaudiaKiwi - can you help, please?


----------

